# iraqi freedom



## scottishcanuck (20 Mar 2007)

The 4th year has begun today.


----------



## SABOT (20 Mar 2007)

Whoppity Doodle!  So what?  Is this supposed to be some sort of grand celebratory event or is it not just UFI?  Hate to rain on your parade but there are a lot more signifigant days to celebrate.........like bringing in the Green.....How about it is the first week since Daylight Savings Time was changed and the world hasn't collapsed in upon itself....Ka Zing!

Babble.....SABOT......Little Green men in open.....


----------



## Gnr_Harrison (20 Mar 2007)

Yes it is the start of the 4th year of the states being in Iraq.. Hope to good we never go there Afgan is a big enough job for now...


----------



## scottishcanuck (20 Mar 2007)

Sabot your a retard, i never said we should celebrate. Just bringing it to the sites attention.


----------



## SABOT (20 Mar 2007)

Hey my little lowland friend!  How'd you like to come grease my tracks?


----------



## KevinB (20 Mar 2007)

Why dont you guys tone it down a bit, or just STFU.


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Mar 2007)

Actually by a "day count" it now exceeds the US involvement in WW2.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Mar 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Why dont you guys tone it down a bit, or just STFU.


+1. 



			
				3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Actually by a "day count" it now exceeds the US involvement in WW2.


That is interesting, never noticed that.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Mar 2007)

{attempt to post #2}
Language and Tone, Gentlemen.


			
				3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Actually by a "day count" it now exceeds the US involvement in WW2.


Interesting tidbit of info.  Figures tho'   ^-^


----------



## SABOT (20 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> {attempt to post #2}
> Language and Tone, Gentlemen.Interesting tidbit of info.  Figures tho'   ^-^



 ???

Not sure what your attempting????


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Mar 2007)

And we're done here.

For those who used this thread to express your need for anger management training, please consider yourself politely warned.

Army.ca Staff


----------

